# Preparing for 2012



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know at least one liberal who wants to give to this. Here is a site for you to donate to Sarah Palin.

https://secure.donationreport.com/donat ... ITQMYQYPSL

Be the first to donate to our next president. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

2012 trade Appeasement (of terrorists) and Patronizing (of Americans) for Brilliance and Beauty.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll give you beauty but brilliance?

They only person that could stop her is her. She couldn't shut up and stop being the pot that called the kettle black. I highly doubt the media will give her another shot. Between her daughter, her grandaughter's paternal grandmother being a loady, and her apparent new bizarre feud with some hollywood idiot she may not and should not have another chance. There are a few up and comers that are way more qualified than her to get the a shot at the big one. Take a look at how close the last election was, you can't say that if McCain had picked someone he would have been a lot closer if not the winner.

But who needs qualifications I guess. :lol:


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

TK33 said:


> I'll give you beauty but brilliance?
> ... Between her daughter,...


Her daughter has nothing to do with her being President or Vice-President or anything...I'm not saying she's qualified or would be a good choice.

It would kinda be nice for a normal American to make a run for it. I'd like to look into the lives of alot of the people that oppose her because of some of these things (like her daughter or how she spoke) and see how many have drug problems in there families or criminals.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

TK33 said:


> I'll give you beauty but brilliance?
> 
> They only person that could stop her is her. She couldn't shut up and stop being the pot that called the kettle black. I highly doubt the media will give her another shot. Between her daughter, her grandaughter's paternal grandmother being a loady, and her apparent new bizarre feud with some hollywood idiot she may not and should not have another chance. There are a few up and comers that are way more qualified than her to get the a shot at the big one. Take a look at how close the last election was, you can't say that if McCain had picked someone he would have been a lot closer if not the winner.
> 
> But who needs qualifications I guess. :lol:


you are right about one thing........Americans showed that they can and DID elect a jackass without qualifications.....he is in office right now and his first 17 days have been a joke! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I highly doubt the media will give her another shot.


The media? I thought the American people run this country.



> Between her daughter


Here we go again :eyeroll:



> and her apparent new bizarre feud with some hollywood idiot


I don't think defending yourself against idiots disqualifies you from office.



> There are a few up and comers that are way more qualified than her


That would be great if it's true. I hope your right.



> Take a look at how close the last election was, you can't say that if McCain had picked someone he would have been a lot closer if not the winner.


Oh, yes, I can say that. Do you remember the convention and how she stirred the conservatives? Do you remember she brought McCain up instantly? No one knows what would have happened if McCain would have picked someone else. That's simply opinion.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

TK33 said:


> McCain had picked someone he would have been a lot closer if not the winner.


53 to 47% and she damn near drug his tired weak azz across the finish line first.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, and i see a Federal judge was launching an unwarranted verbal attack against Palin, who chose to hold her son on stage, after a speech..wow, Palin must scare the living $hit out of these liberals......they are STILL attacking her....... :lol:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Palin definetely lit up a base at first, she had things going but she couldn't keep that damn foot out of her mouth. There were polls out on cnn and fox that showed towards the end Palin was a definite liability. She lost a lot of moderates including my own wife and several other people I know.



> Quote:
> Between her daughter
> 
> Here we go again


Her daughter is in play because sarah's porky mouth put her in play. No sex ed, no contraceptives, no this, no that, oh no my my unwed daughter is pregnant.

I think that jindahl or whatever from Louisiana is supposed to be the next big boy on the right. I have also heard pawlenty but given minnesota's economic troubles no matter who you blame it has to hurt his chances


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

TK33 said:


> Palin definetely lit up a base at first, she had things going but she couldn't keep that damn foot out of her mouth. There were polls out on cnn and fox that showed towards the end Palin was a definite liability. She lost a lot of moderates including my own wife and several other people I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think she'll have to greatly improve her image in the next few years if she wants to make a run for it. Exit polls weren't favorable for her...


> GOP vice presidential nominee Sarah Palin didn't do well in exit polls. Sixty percent of those polled said the Alaska governor is not qualified to be president, if necessary; 38 percent said she is. That compares with the two-thirds of those polled who said Democratic vice presidential nominee Joe Biden is qualified to be president and the 31 percent who said he isn't.


A few years is an eternity in modern-age politcs. Anything can happen between now and 2011 when candidates start declaring to run. There really aren't any big names in the party right now so she might have a shot at getting the ticket.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

She lost me when I realized she may be mentally handicapped.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Her daughter is in play because sarah's porky mouth put her in play.


Porky mouth??? What the heck is a porky mouth? :huh:

Whatever it is TK it sounds like you put more emotion than logic into your assessment of Palin.



> No sex ed, no contraceptives, no this, no that, oh no my my unwed daughter is pregnant.


Maybe I have forgotten. I don't remember anything about the no sex ed and all that. As far as her daughter you know the media is going to get hold of it. I don't remember if she brought it up, or if she was asked, but it was better if she brought it up or she would have been accused of hiding it. I mean good grief they whined about her dress and who paid for it. I guess the fact that she didn't have any fancy clothes impressed me. I sort of like denim myself.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't like Palin, I have never liked Palin. I never will like Palin she is no different than any other politician. Troopergate is proof of that, along with the clothing scandal, and the fact that when she became the mayor of Wasilla she inherited a surplus, when she left there was a substantial defecit.

Her porky mouth is a nice way of saying she doesn't know when to shut up, she doesn't even know when to quit when she is ahead, pair that with the fact that I am not so sure how bright she actually is and it is a recipe for disaster. There are enough women who get too far on their looks.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Matt Jones said:


> I think she'll have to greatly improve her image in the next few years if she wants to make a run for it. Exit polls weren't favorable for her...
> 
> 
> > GOP vice presidential nominee Sarah Palin didn't do well in exit polls. Sixty percent of those polled said the Alaska governor is not qualified to be president, if necessary; 38 percent said she is. That compares with the two-thirds of those polled who said Democratic vice presidential nominee Joe Biden is qualified to be president and the 31 percent who said he isn't.
> ...


I'm not saying I support the thought of her being president but the same most of the same people that thought she wasn't qualified also thought that Obama was and think Biden is, and Obama a moron won't hardly even let Biden talk because he's a moron. In this day and age it seems like anyone could happen.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

As far as Palin's daughter goes,

Sarah was a champion of conservative family values, but apparently that didn't apply to her family. There is nothing to be ashamed of but Palin didn't address the issue head on, nor did she change her views on sex ed and contraception. Very hypocritical, the republican party would be well suited to change their views on sex ed and contraception. The days of no sex until marriage, not living together until you are married, and mother and father actually staying together are gone. Call it a deterioration of faith or just economics.

Palin is also no hero because she has a child with downs. Families of children with downs have my greatest respect, but when you decide to have a child and you are in your 40's that is one of the risks you take.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think she is a genius or anything, but I think she had some good ideas. She had conservative ideas and that was refreshing when republicans think the way to stay in power is to have a spending contest with liberals. They should know they can never waste money like liberals.

Mostly I stuck up for Palin because of the type of people who were against here. The people with the superiority complex that like to look down their nose didn't like Palin. That actually made me like her. Then the news started lying about her. That generated sympathy from a lot of us. Then all the exaggerations from the radicals. Seeing all the people I despise compelled me to support her.

Many people say there are better choices. If that's true bring them on. That would be good news indeed because the more choices the better. I have a brain block on the guys name, but there is one fellow I have had my eye on and someone mentioned him on this form just a couple of days ago. I must have some type of phobia I can't remember people names. I can give you the Latin names for most of the plants and animals of this country, but I can't remember John and Jane Doe.  Ticks me off.

Anyway, the more the liberals hated this woman the more I liked her. Then all the crap about the book burning, poor child with the disabilities not hers, and for crying out loud we even got into it over her clothing. It was nothing short of the media assassinating her character. I think that's what made many conservatives like her. I can't speak for all conservatives, but nothing ticks me off more than condescending people with their arrogant noses in the air. My vote is as good as theirs. Latte and caviar are not brain enhancers. Those that see themselves as important usually aren't.

So watching Obama now ----- I"ll still take Palin. She maybe didn't have her own fancy dress, but how many million would she have spent on an inauguration? Oh, ya, first black president yada yada yada ---- she would have been the first woman. Neither are important to me. What's between their ears, and their values are more important to me than their race or gender. I'm sure most people feel that way.

I don't like Obama because he is Marxist and admits his writing greatly influenced his political views. Some think we use the name socialist as name calling. No, I use it as it would be defined by the dictionary. Take money from people who earn it and give it to those who do not and your a socialist. Take everything everyone earns and distribute it evenly and your a communist. People who think they are being called names must have a guilty conscience. Rather than question the language of those who use the term perhaps it would be more productive to constructively evaluate your (who ever reads this) political values.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Many people say there are better choices. If that's true bring them on. That would be good news indeed because the more choices the better. I have a brain block on the guys name, but there is one fellow I have had my eye on and someone mentioned him on this form just a couple of days ago.


Jindahl-Louisiana?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's him. I hope that within the next four years more true conservatives excel and become more well known.

I liked Palin because I felt she was one of us. I liked her more because of the manner in which the very bad people attacked her. You can tell people some by their friends, but without a doubt you can tell more about them by their enemies. When it turned to lies I knew she was someone I would support. I think a little rebel exists in all Americans. If it didn't we would still be in Europe.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Congratulations Plainsman you have just pinned the tail on the donkey of what is wrong with this country



> I think a little rebel exists in all Americans. If it didn't we would still be in Europe.


If more people remembered where we came from we would have less trouble in this country. We have never been a country of quitters and crybabies with our hands out. I wish they would teach that in history class


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think a nation of crybabies looking for a handout is exactly what we're becoming.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Daren99 said:


> I think a nation of crybabies looking for a handout is exactly what we're becoming.


I agree, but I would change that to have become.


----------

